# my New 2004 Armada and 97 integra:)



## Derek090 (Apr 25, 2004)

still waiting for my billet grill and 22" Tis02 rims. That'll be sweet!















my armada and acura


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice. whats the integra got done?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The Armada will look great with the grille IMO. I saw one on the highway today with it, and I like it.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

that integra looks badass, you just need some rims for it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

and lower that damn thing a bit!! (the integra) looks like a damn 4 wheel drive truck!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like the boat. What is it?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im dieing to see the Armada hooked up....but Id go 24s on that big boy...anything less just would'nt cut it. I didnt even know they had a billet grill for it....is it from Nissan?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hell, I'd go 32s, then I'd put in 50,000watts of audio power, LOL.

I love that new V8. First Armada I've seen on NF.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

This is a bit off-topic, but what exactly do you do for a living?? That house, the boat and your cars.... :thumbup:


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

You need 18's on the Integra to finish it off.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> This is a bit off-topic, but what exactly do you do for a living?? That house, the boat and your cars.... :thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> yes i second that what DO you do for a living,....? :cool:


----------

